
Choosing Bitcoin-friendly jurisdiction for new kind of corporation/partnership - ageyev
I (as a lawyer) would like to open&#x2F;register a company (a legal entity), that 1) binds it&#x27;s shares to the Bitcoin Blockchain, so every transaction of shares of company should be valid only after it will be registered&#x2F;written in the Blockchain - that should be stated in Bylaws, 2) any dispute between shareholders, including about appointing director or about shares transfers&#x2F;ownership should be resolved only by arbitration tribunal.
And preferable it should be jurisdiction that should not be problem to open an account in a good bank.
In which jurisdiction I can do this?
I think it should be country&#x2F;state 1) party of New York Convention 1958, 2) with no public&#x2F;state registry with information about shareholders&#x2F;directors, so no duplication and no possible differences with data on Blockchain 3) preferably liberal, english-like law.
Possible suggestions?
Belize? BVI?
======
brudgers
An interesting question. Reposting with "Ask HN: " at the beginning of the
subject line may help it receive answers.

